# голосовые планки



## Vlad Gurzhi (10 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте ,форумчане! Можно ли переставить голоса с баяна на аккордеон. Надо ли потом настраивать? Какая зависимость между планкой и размером резонаторных камер?Будет ли он звучать вообще?Баян итальянский. Спасибо.


----------



## vev (10 Май 2014)

*gurzhi.vlad.*,
А какая цель данной перестановки? Не проще ли продать одно и купить другое? Переставить то можно, но. ..
Настраивать надо будет однозначно, Вы же будете менять резонаторы, мастику, возможно залоги


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (10 Май 2014)

vev. Я думал голосовые планки с баяна переставить на резонаторы аккордеона. Поэтому и спросил о зависимости "планка-резонатор".Может кто то переставлял? Я аккордеонист, баяном не владею.Спасибо.


----------



## bombastic (10 Май 2014)

у них звукоряды разные = планки длиннее. тч не получится сие действие. попробуйте купить бу Акко.
практикуется замена голосовой части на топ инструментах ( их стоимость далеко за пол-миллиона) - с полной заменой резонаторов, планок и всего, что звучит


----------



## Cherkes (28 Дек 2015)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за риски (на уголке, внизу) на планках? Присутствуют не на всех голосах, а лишь на некоторых.


----------



## glory (28 Дек 2015)

Переставить голоса можно. Голос он и есть голос, баянный, аккордеонный, без разницы. Разница в размерах планки может быть. Но и это можно обойти..
По поводу рисок (и не только рисок) спорили на "мире баяна", к однозначному выводу не пришли... Я считаю, что рисками отмечают "лицевую" сторону планки...


----------



## Cherkes (28 Дек 2015)

Я тоже думал насчет того, что отмечают определенную сторону планки, но метки  встречаются как с лицевой, так и с обратной стороны.


----------



## vater (28 Дек 2015)

Скажите пожалуйста, а зачем на цельных планках выбиты трехзначные номера?


----------



## vev (28 Дек 2015)

vater писал:


> Скажите пожалуйста, а зачем на цельных планках выбиты трехзначные номера?


С одной стороны номер, с другой - клеймо мастера. На Юпитерах каждый мастер имел свой диапазон (насколько я помню разъяснение корифеев )


----------



## Zjazja (15 Апр 2022)

vev написал(а):


> одной стороны номер, с другой - клеймо мастера. На Юпитерах каждый мастер имел свой диапазон (насколько я помню разъяснение корифеев )


а если номера 4х значные?1300, 1323? Баян не Юпитер, а тоже московский, Былина?


----------

